# DSDS-Panne: Keine Entschädigung bei Prepaid



## Aka-Aka (9 April 2011)

Medienbericht: DSDS: Viele bekommen keine Entschädigung - Aus aller Welt - Aktuelle Nachrichten zum Thema Boulevard, TV, Prominente, Musik. - Augsburger Allgemeine



> Dabei hatte RTL versprochen, allen Anrufern der 5. Mottoshow von DSDS,  die einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis präsentieren können, ihr Geld für  nicht gezählte Anrufe wieder zurückzugeben. "Zuschauern, die von einem  Prepaidhandy aus anriefen, ist ein solcher Nachweis nicht möglich",  erklärte ein Sprecher eines der Unternehmen, die für das Telefonvoting  zuständig sind, gegenüber dem Nachrichtenmagazin Focus.


Das ist faslch. Man sollte fragen, welche ungenannte "beteiligte" Firma das behauptet. Warum diese Ungenauigkeiten in der Berichterstattung, wenn es um solche Themen geht? Man könnte die Firma nennen und man müsste darauf hinweisen, dass es schlicht nicht stimmt. Ich habe eine Vodafone-Prepaidkarte und mir ggü. erklärte Vodafone, dass man "natürlich die Anrufe ausfiltern und zurückbuchen kiann" - da ging es um einen 0900-Rückruf. Der wurde damals ausgebucht und mein Guthaben entsprechend korrigiert - übrigens bekam ich *danach* mehrfach die Auskunft seitens Vodafone, dass dies leider nicht möglich sei... 

RTL hätte direkt nach der Sendung (bzw. nach der Entscheidung) bekannt geben müssen, dass es eine Entschädigung gibt. Außerdem partizipiert RTL direkt an den Anrufen, von daher ist es genau bestimmbar, wie viel Geld eingenommen wurde (darüber gibt es genaue Protokolle, aus denen auch hervorgeht, ob bereits *vor* Beginn der Abstimmung Gelder gebucht werden. Meines Wissens wird ja bei vielen dieser Abstimmungen gesagt "Rufen sie noch nicht an" - das heißt also wohl, dass man anrufen _könnte_. Wenn ich mich nicht ganz irre, habe ich bei einer der letzten Sendungen [meine Frau schaut das in meinem Rücken, dies sei erwähnt] auch den Moderator sagen hören "wenn belegt ist, probieren sie es weiter" - ist es nicht so, dass bei 0137 jeder *Anruf* kostet?

Im Falle der jetzt aufgelaufenen Gebühren wäre es das Mindeste, das eingenommene Geld zu spenden (dies gilt zumindest für RTL) - *beispielsweise an Institutionen, die gegen Telefonbetrug kämpfen* 

So. Genug dazu.

a.a.O.:


> Der Sender verhandle nun mit den Telefonanbietern wegen der Realisierung der Rückerstattung. Unterhaltungschef Tom Sänger entschuldigte sich bei den Anrufern, man hoffe, nun eine "faire Lösung" gefunden zu haben.


aha.
Weiß jmd, welche Nummern man da zur Bereicherung von RTL und der Mehrwertfirmen anrufen muß?

Nachtrag:
Letztes Jahr war es laut youtube 0137-837xxx
das ist dtms. 


			
				dtms schrieb:
			
		

> Die Callmedia-Renner der letzten Jahre „Popstars“ und „DSDS – Deutschland sucht den Superstar“ laufen, wenn überhaupt noch, in der x-ten Staffel, und *die Möglichkeit, das neueste Starlet der Nation per eingeblendeter Telefonnummer zu küren, bringt uns Zuschauer auch nur noch zum Gähnen.*


I agree.


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 April 2011)

*AW: DSDS-Panne: Keine Entschädigung bei Prepaid*

ist es 0137910???

(0)137 910 belegt Deutsche Telekom AG

oho.


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 April 2011)

*AW: DSDS-Panne: Keine Entschädigung bei Prepaid*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Man sollte fragen, welche ungenannte "beteiligte" Firma das behauptet. Warum diese Ungenauigkeiten in der Berichterstattung, wenn es um solche Themen geht? Man könnte die Firma nennen und man müsste darauf hinweisen, dass es schlicht nicht stimmt. Ich habe eine Vodafone-Prepaidkarte und mir ggü. erklärte Vodafone, dass man "natürlich die Anrufe ausfiltern und zurückbuchen kiann" - da ging es um einen 0900-Rückruf. Der wurde damals ausgebucht und mein Guthaben entsprechend korrigiert - übrigens bekam ich *danach* mehrfach die Auskunft seitens Vodafone, dass dies leider nicht möglich sei...



„DSDS“-Skandal: Nicht alle bekommen ihr Geld zurück - Kino & TV - FOCUS Online



> Bisher sucht nach FOCUS-Recherchen lediglich der Mobilfunk-Anbieter  Vodafone nach einer Lösung, damit auch „DSDS“-Fans mit Prepaid-Karte,  die 88 Cent pro Anruf zahlten, eine Gutschrift erhalten.


Alle Anrufe an die Nummer sind gespeichert, man müsste sie nur ausfiltern und den Kunden das Geld erstatten und zahlen müsste den Aufwand dann RTL. Das wäre eine saubere Lösung, alles andere ist Rumge-gier-eiere zur Gesichtswahrung.


----------



## Unregistriert (10 April 2011)

*AW: DSDS-Panne: Keine Entschädigung bei Prepaid*

Eine Rückfrage bei Focus wurde gestellt.

Grüße aus Cardiff
A.St.


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 April 2011)

*AW: DSDS-Panne: Keine Entschädigung bei Prepaid*

DSDS: Prepaid Anrufer bekommen offenbar ihr Geld nicht erstattet



> RTL versprach Gebühren für das Telefonvoting *erst gar nicht zu  berechnen*, bzw. wo dies nicht möglich ist *die Telefonkosten selbst zu  erstatten*. Für eine Erstattung benötigt RTL einen Nachweis, dass in der Zeit  nach der falschen Einblendung für einen DSDS Kandidaten gevotet wurde.



Warum werden nicht alle Anrufe ausgebucht, die bei den Providern für die Nummern 0137910xxxx eingegangen sind? Dazu braucht es seitens des Kunden gar nichts und seitens RTL nur den Willen dazu, entstehenden Aufwand bei den Providern zu bezahlen.

Wenn RTL die Kosten selbst erstatten will, prima! Aber es darf nicht so laufen, dass man die (zu Unrecht eingenommenen) Gelder behält, nur weil sich nur ein paar Prozent der Betroffenen melden. Das gilt auch für den mitverdienenden Provider (Telekom?).

Ich bleibe bei der Forderung, die Gelder zu spenden: Dem Forum hier beispielsweise - oder dem Antispam e.V. 

@unregistriert: Falls Du Antwort kriegst, melde Dich wieder.

P.S.: Zum Thema "wenn besetzt ist, probieren sie es weiter"


Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich nicht ganz irre, habe ich bei einer der letzten Sendungen [meine Frau schaut das in meinem Rücken, dies sei erwähnt] auch den Moderator sagen hören "wenn belegt ist, probieren sie es weiter" - ist es nicht so, dass bei 0137 jeder Anruf kostet?





			
				Vodafone schrieb:
			
		

> Zu Ihrer Info: Die angewählten Sonderrufnummern mit der Vorwahl 0137 sind so genannte Televotum-Call-Nummern. Sie werden von einigen Fernsehsendern für Publikumsabstimmungen eingesetzt. Für eine Verbindung zu diesen Sonderrufnummern berechnen wir den in der aktuellen Preisliste ausgewiesenen Preis. Bei diesem Dienst *ist jeder Anwahlversuch kostenpflichtig.*



Das sollte man den Moderatoren mal mitteilen!!! Bedeutet das, dass sowieso sehr viele Anrufe nicht in die Zählung kommen, aber abgerechnet werden - nämlich alle, die der Zählcomputer nicht verarbeitet und bei denen man ein "Belegtzeichen" hört? Wurde das denn schon einmal hinterfragt? Wie viele Anrufe werden zeitgleich entgegen genommen, ab wann wird ein Belegtzeichen gesendet? Wie viele Leute rufen in den "peaks" an? Wie viele Anrufer zahlen also ohne die "Gegenleistung" (Abstimmung und Chance auf den Gewinn)?

Es wäre eine gute Zeit, zu fragen... (Dabei muß man ja noch nicht einmal unterstellen, dass - wie in UK - Gewinner schon ausgelost werden, ehe alle Anrufe eingegangen sind)


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 April 2011)

*AW: DSDS-Panne: Keine Entschädigung bei Prepaid*

Siehe Anhang


			
				Vodafone schrieb:
			
		

> Insbesondere werden alle Call Records herausgefiltert, die Gespräche zu der (...) Nummer (...) enthalten (...) [und] die bereits (...) abgerechneten oder vom Prepaid-Guthaben abgezogenen Entgelte wieder gutgeschrieben. (...)
> 
> Die Löschung der Call Records aus den Rechnungssystemen (...) veranlasst (...), *dementsprechend haben sie auf ihrem CallYa-Konto (...) eine Gutschrift erhalten*


Hier wird sogar technisch erklärt, wie es gemacht wird - Es darf nur nicht geben, was es nicht geben soll. Das ist alles.


----------

